
Convert JPG, PNG, GIF Files to PDF, SVG, EPS Vectors - mlejva
https://vectormagic.com
======
tasty_freeze
A terrible user experience. Yes, it is very easy to upload a photo and see a
vectorized version online. I understand they don't want to give away their
services/product for free, and it would be reasonable for them to limit the
size of the image, or the quality, or to add a watermark.

Instead they show it to you, but to access it to really see what comes out
means subscribing.

The worst part is they don't even tell you how bit the resulting file is.

They expect me to pay $200 or whatever to buy the product or sign up at
$10/month before I can even find out what the resulting file size is?

~~~
lousken
I agree, also if they don't want to download your files why not at least have
some sample images so we can see the file sizes in general

~~~
hnnh44
It all depends how complex (eg. How many vectors) the image your use is. I'm
sure it can range by 100x.

------
skilled
I like the idea of this and have to say, I wasn't expecting _that_ much detail
for some of the photos.

But, something else that I wasn't expecting was the price... For this price, I
could just hire someone from Fiverr to print out all the illustrations I need
for the next year or two.

Meaning, I cannot justify paying $300 for a full license, only to see myself
using the product once or twice a week.

As other said, this might just be an ad that managed to slip by.

------
djmips
This just seems like a sneaky ad. How did this get this high up on HN. Seems
fishy.

------
Kagerjay
Been an occasional long time user of clippingmagic, another tool made by this
company. Great stuff

------
pbiggar
This looks really cool. I remember in the early 2000s I wanted a tool to take
the low quality real video versions of Family Guy cartoon that we all watched,
and convert them to shiny vector-based flash. Glad to see tools exist to
extract shapes from pixelation now.

~~~
pbiggar
And here's a sample. I took a 256x256 image
([https://c-sf.smule.com/sf/s78/arr/65/98/f10d1e00-e955-4e4b-a...](https://c-sf.smule.com/sf/s78/arr/65/98/f10d1e00-e955-4e4b-afd5-c382ca0df268_256.jpg))
where you can see the jpg artifacts, and ran it through.

Outcome: [https://imgur.com/a/dpysixt](https://imgur.com/a/dpysixt)

Pretty good, imo!

